# Vibrating axminster



## pixy (21 Sep 2008)

I think I may have solved my own problem but I will have to see.I recently changed the position of my saw onto another bench made of a thinner ply base wich I think as caused the saw to vibrate. I spent yesterday afternoon making it more solid but before I bolt it down I was wondering if anyone uses any kind of thick rubber washers in between the bench and saw. I was thinking if getting some rubber door stops and cutting them in half to help stop any further vibrations what do you all thing would this work ???
Mal


----------



## Gill (21 Sep 2008)

Hi Mal

Mounting your saw on a flimsy base will exacerbate any vibration. It needs to be mounted on as firm a foundation as possible. I sit mine on a slab of marble.

Vibration is normally attributable to either poor engineering or a lack of mass. Since your saw was fine until you moved it, it doesn't look as if the engineering is at fault. This means you need to add mass to the saw in order to reduce vibration. Some people bolt their saws to plinths which are actually boxes filled with sand. Others simply throw sandbags over whatever the saw is sitting on. As I said, I sat mine on a slab of marble. 

The last thing you want to do is to reduce the mass. Sitting the saw on rubber will reduce the mass of the saw because it will separate it from the surface it is mounted on. It will actually make the vibration worse. I know there are so-called 'anti-vibration' mats available but they don't work because they have the same inherent flaw. It's a far better idea to make a substantial mounting for your saw instead, possibly sitting the saw on something like a paving stone.

Gill


----------



## pixy (21 Sep 2008)

Thanks Gill I wasn't quite sure but I had an idea someone might say that thanks. It's back to the drawing board then I was planning on using 1 1/2 MDF but thats put an end to that then.
Cheers Mal


----------



## big soft moose (22 Sep 2008)

i'd defintely second what gill is saying - i had the same issue with my lathe when i first got it - some bright spark said putting rubber under it would help - after much faffing about i acheived this , switched on and hey presto had vibration and bounce ! :roll:

as gill says with any machine tool the best way to combat vibration is to have as much mass as possible (which is why old cast iron machinery is popular), this is the same reason that washing machines have breeze blocks inside them.

best bet would be to build your bench out of 2x4s or similar (ensuring you have traingular bracing both ways) and then if you still need to add mass you could put in a lower shelf and add a double layer of concrete blocks


----------



## jonbikebod (22 Sep 2008)

I think you have answered your own question Pixy. As Gill and BSM say, put it on something as solid as possible. (My Axey just sits on my (thick) bench top when I need it. I have not found the need to fix it down at all.) 
Car engines are fixed via rubber mounts so noise and vibration from the engine isn’t passed through the body of the car to the passengers. It does however allow the engine to move about a lot more than it would if it were solidly mounted. As the scroll saw is the source of the vibration in this case, fixing it solidly to something of great mass is the answer.
Jon.


----------



## pixy (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks guys I bolted the saw to the thick MDF fastened to a heavier bench in my workshop and aprestow very little vibration but just to make sure I have suspended a shelf under the bench using longe threaded rod through from the MDF and the bench and adding weight to the shelf probebly a bag of sand.
Thanks as usual for your advice guys. By the way Gill I received that book you recermended its great.I shall try doing is patterns a different way, instead of leaving them flat I intend to shape the peaces just to add interest. Mal


----------



## chrispuzzle (23 Sep 2008)

Great to hear it is working fine again!

I have Axminster's "fretsaw stand" for use with mine. I haven't any problems with vibration but I think the stand was designed for a lighter saw. The position of the holes for bolts certainly doesn't seem to have been done with the AWSF18 in mind but you can get it to fit.


----------

